# Kimbo Slice Fight was a Joke



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

First elite XC knows who their money maker is and the broadcasters showed that over and over. They hyped Kimob even though he was losing the rounds, as clumsy Tompson was in control on the ground. One guy even said Kimbo DDT Tompson, when Tompson was the the one who took him down.

Those guys were real nervous when they thought Kimbo was going to lose. The REF stopping that fight because his ear was bleeding? Come on, would he have done that if Kimbo's ear was bleeding?? Nope the fight seemed rigged to me. It was bad for MMA.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

vader said:


> First elite XC knows who their money maker is and the broadcasters showed that over and over. They hyped Kimob even though he was losing the rounds, as clumsy Tompson was in control on the ground. One guy even said Kimbo DDT Tompson, when Tompson was the the one who took him down.
> 
> Those guys were real nervous when they thought Kimbo was going to lose. The REF stopping that fight because his ear was bleeding? Come on, would he have done that if Kimbo's ear was bleeding?? Nope the fight seemed rigged to me. It was bad for MMA.


Did you actually see James' ear? I think it was the only good stoppage of the night


----------



## SuperPinger (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't think the fight was rigged, but I agree with that whole DDT comment. Kimbo did look bad and that fight just validated my thoughts about him as a fighter.

He has no take down defense, no ground game, and no gas tank. If they put him up against ANY of the heavyweights in the UFC, he'd get owned.


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

Ramzee said:


> Did you actually see James' ear? I think it was the only good stoppage of the night


Nasty cut on a coliflower ear? Sorry you can fight no problem with that. Awful stoppage and Tompson was robbed.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

He stopped the fight because Thompson was cross-eyed and stumbling like a zombie after 4 nasty shots in a row, not because his ear fell off.

Also, the announcers seemed pretty fair to me, pointing out that Slice was making rookie mistakes and simply didn't know what to do from some positions.

That being said, this fight definitely showed where Ferguson is in terms of MMA. He's still got a lot to learn, to quote him.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

yha the best part was when the guy palm struck the ref.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

jasvll said:


> He stopped the fight because Thompson was cross-eyed and stumbling like a zombie after 4 nasty shots in a row, not because his ear fell off.
> 
> Also, the announcers seemed pretty fair to me, pointing out that Slice was making rookie mistakes and simply didn't know what to do from some positions.
> 
> That being said, this fight definitely showed where Ferguson is in terms of MMA. He's still got a lot to learn, to quote him.


are you serious?


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

Fight should have been stopped in the 2nd, but then they would weaken one of their top draws. Kimbo looked awful and Tompson pushed the Ref because he knew he had been robbed. He would have taken Kimo down agian and both would look clumsy as Tompson won a victory.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

He was taking shots for like 2 minutes pretty much unanswered at the end of the second round. I didn't hear the ref say anything about "You got to do something" or "You need to advance your position." No he just stood there while Kimbo took punches and elbows. Should have been stopped there. 

And that stoppage... Please... Didn't even call time for a doctor to look at it. They really wanted Kimbo to win... First standing TKO I have ever seen...


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> are you serious?


 Are you?


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

joey__stalin said:


> He was taking shots for like 2 minutes pretty much unanswered at the end of the second round. I didn't hear the ref say anything about "You got to do something" or "You need to advance your position." No he just stood there while Kimbo took punches and elbows. Should have been stopped there.
> 
> And that stoppage... Please... Didn't even call time for a doctor to look at it! They really wanted Kimbo to win...


Thats Right!! Where was the doctor?? A nasty cut the doctor comes in to check you out.

It was rigged in favor of Kimbo. Its a bad day for MMA.


----------



## mitchyb (Apr 22, 2007)

jasvll said:


> He stopped the fight because Thompson was cross-eyed and stumbling like a zombie after 4 nasty shots in a row, not because his ear fell off.


Yeah... the same thing that happened in the second round where Thompson looked like he was going to sleep and then took Kimbo to the ground and started pummeling the shit out of him. Even though Thompsons shots were slowing down near the end... the ref could have stopped the fight when Kimbo's arm was pinned down receiving at least 75 to 100 elbows and punches right to the noodle.

BUT 8 minutes of fighting makes Kimbo basically dead on his feet... he couldn't breathe... he was on his way out...the guy needs to focus on conditioning.. and Elite XC lost respect of a lot of people tonight definitely. I don't pick sides and I was rooting for Kimbo the whole time... I am truly disappointed in that performance..

Lawler fight was a pretty good exchange... i'm interested in that rematch.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

joey__stalin said:


> He was taking shots for like 2 minutes pretty much unanswered at the end of the second round. I didn't hear the ref say anything about "You got to do something" or "You need to advance your position." No he just stood there while Kimbo took punches and elbows. Should have been stopped there.


I would agree with you if those elbows and punches were landing with any impact at all. In reality about as much damage was being done with those as just laying on him and holding him down would have done.


----------



## eggie75 (Jun 1, 2008)

well im new here. just registered so that i could voice my opinion on the kimbo fight. 

ABSOLUTE GARBAGE!!!

What a disgrace to MMA. kimbo was gassed and was unable to protect himself when thompson had him on the ground. repeated elbows with no defense. it should've been stopped there. 

from now forward, i will only watch a kimbo fight to see him get his assed kicked. thompson was horrible on the ground. he didn't go for anything, didn't advance his position, when he had position, kimbo just pushed him off... absolute garbage. put kimbo in a real fight with frank mir... kimbo was gassed in the first round. 

GARBAGE!!!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Kimbo was terrible in that fight. It was very obvious that he still has a lot to learn because he made a ton of rookie mistakes. He also needs to work on his conditioning.

I couldn't believe how Thompson's ear exploded. That thing looked like it was ready to fall off.


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

Ramzee said:


> Did you actually see James' ear? I think it was the only good stoppage of the night


You've got to be kidding me :confused02:


----------



## Lurch (Apr 23, 2008)

Thompson looked rocked to me. Almost like Scooby Doo's cousin, Scooby Dumb. That ear was nasty.

Kimbo does need to improve, but I found myself routing for him.

*edit* To all the people saying Thompson should have won with a stoppage, I disagree. His elbows didn't look like they had much on them and when your in a position like that you should be destroying someone. Kimbo was still moving his free hand semi-effectively.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Shamrock said:


> You've got to be kidding me :confused02:


it was kind of sarcasm...it was a 100x better stoppage then the Lawler fight


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Again, the stoppage had nothing to do with the ear.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 27, 2006)

I feel bad for the Elite XC execs. Their poster boy just looked like a sub par athlete, much less a top tier MMA fighter in their big debut show. They need to put all their support behind Lawler as hes the only decent fighter they have on the roster.

You could put Slice in w/ any UFC heavyweight and probly most of the light heavyweights and he'd be gone within 2 minutes of the first round.


----------



## mitchyb (Apr 22, 2007)

ezcw said:


> I would agree with you if those elbows and punches were landing with any impact at all. In reality about as much damage was being done with those as just laying on him and holding him down would have done.


Well from a standpoint that we all have... can we really say anything about it... from a professional standpoint it is in your best interest to protect the fighters.... HEY WHERE HAVE WE HEARD THAT BEFORE ONE FIGHT PREVIOUS TO THAT.... 

When Thompson first started dropping the punches and elbows on the wide open dome of kimbo.. they were a decent strength...literally could have fucked him right up... now Elite XC is going for as much popularity as they could have in every event so the more they have a popular face + undefeated.. the better... some refs could have called that guaranteed on kimbo... there was little to no protection being shown... he didn't even move his head... didn't tuck into the body.. his arms were basically not moving with one being pinned down.

R.O.B.B.E.D **** elite xc man whenever they get a window of oppurtunity... they blow it ON NATIONAL TV


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

ezcw said:


> I would agree with you if those elbows and punches were landing with any impact at all. In reality about as much damage was being done with those as just laying on him and holding him down would have done.


Still... Kimbo could do NOTHING about them but lay there and take them. He may not have been rocked, but he wasn't defending himself.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Thompson looked like he barely even felt the ear pop.


----------



## Kujo (Mar 4, 2007)

I laugh at the fact that EliteXC's investment is a dud! Can you imagine Kimbo vs Nog or Mir?


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

How about in the second round when the ref was saying there was no action yet Thompson had Kimbo in a crucifix and was raining down elbows?! Or before that when Thompson was on top in side control and the ref stood them up?! Or when Mauro asked Frank who was ahead in the score cards and Frank didn't have a clue. The self-proclaimed #1 fighter in the world couldn't even venture a guess.

EliteXC wanted Kimbo to win bad but he couldn't even knock out the glass-jawed James Thompson. Props to the Colossus for exposing Kimbo tonight and for not getting knocked out. 

A little cut on a swollen cauliflower ear is no reason to stop the fight. Thompson was rattled, sure, but come on. Joke of a fight and joke of a night of fights in general. What a great way to introduce millions to the world of mma. How embarassing.


----------



## mitchyb (Apr 22, 2007)

So yea that lawler fight was pretty badass... whose watching number 2?


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

Kujo said:


> I laugh at the fact that EliteXC's investment is a dud! Can you imagine Kimbo vs Nog or Mir?


LOL!! IT would be over in the 1st easily. Anyone with a half decent ground game could defeat Kimbo.

It reminds me of all the hyp Houston Alexander got until Thiago exposed him.

Hell, Houston would beat Kimbo.


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

I think thompsons loss was his own fault. he had that crucifix nailed. Kimbo clearly couldnt get out. What I fail to understand is why thompson did NO damage from the top. I understand he was gassed, but why not pour it all out when you have such a dominant position? 
This fight was terrible.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

lol yeah! I forgot about that BS when they were stood up, wtf was that? "Uh-oh... Kimbo's getting worked... better stand them up."

I think this is an MMA first, the very first TKO of a *standing* opponent!


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Damn, I wanted to put Thompson's ear on a tee and knock it 300 yards.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Dana needs to start/re-start discussions with all major TV networks immediately, this is a great opportunity for the UFC, they can't look worse than EliteXC right now.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

joey__stalin said:


> He was taking shots for like 2 minutes pretty much unanswered at the end of the second round. I didn't hear the ref say anything about "You got to do something" or "You need to advance your position." No he just stood there while Kimbo took punches and elbows. Should have been stopped there.
> 
> And that stoppage... Please... Didn't even call time for a doctor to look at it. They really wanted Kimbo to win... *First standing TKO I have ever seen...*


are you serious?

however, i agree w/ your post....the fight should have been stopped at the end of the 2nd round i thought....not intelligently defending himself IMO


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i am sorry for bas


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

It was a fair fight all the way. No bad stoppage to me. James was stumbling like he wasn't conscious. Ref did the right think and called it there.


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

Thompson had 3-4 easy opportunities to get the full mount and didn't...
Wonder what Fedor, Mir, Nog would have broke on him to end it?


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL i wonder what would BJ do to him IMo SUB VIA omaplata


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

PitbullX said:


> Thompson had 3-4 easy opportunities to get the full mount and didn't...
> Wonder what Fedor, Mir, Nog would have broke on him to end it?


Yes! I saw those too. One time he went to side control for some reason when he could have easily went to a mount.


----------



## mitchyb (Apr 22, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> It was a fair fight all the way. No bad stoppage to me. James was stumbling like he wasn't conscious. Ref did the right think and called it there.


Think 2nd round when Kimbo dazed him and he looked identical to the end of the fight... what did he do... Thompson got a double and took kimbo to the ground and proceed to pound on his head for 2 minutes...


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Kimbo is somebody who gets a lot of undeserved hype. He's a tenderhorn who only fights cans. After tonight Shaw will feed him nothing but cans. Tonight killed whatever desire I had in seeing this man fight again.


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> It was a fair fight all the way. No bad stoppage to me. James was stumbling like he wasn't conscious. Ref did the right think and called it there.


Jokeing? I hope so.

No doctor to come in and check the cut? Stop the fight for stumbling after a couple of shots. It did not look bad at all. 

Dont stop it when Kimbo cant defend himself from elbows. No warning for Kimbo elbowing in the back of the head. Stop the fight from 2 punches and ean ear bleed? No wonder he slapped the REF.

Spector needs to stop investgating the PATS and look into EliteXC.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

dontazo said:


> LOL i wonder what would BJ do to him IMo SUB VIA omaplata



It was funny one of my friends that doesnt watch mma walked in and saw frank talking and said oh yha what does he know about fighting.

i pick frank over kimbo just like I would pick bj over kimbo


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

WarHERO said:


> It was a fair fight all the way. No bad stoppage to me. James was stumbling like he wasn't conscious. Ref did the right think and called it there.


watch nick diaz vs gomi ...


----------



## HappyHater (Apr 22, 2007)

As terrible as the event was, it served to expose Kimbo for the fraud that he is. Thompson was supposed to be a set-up for Kimbo to knockout on national tv. If someone with a jaw that weak can stand in there with kimbo, a real contender would destroy him. The golden boy of EliteXC is a joke, I can't wait to see him get his ass handed to him.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

americanfighter said:


> It was funny one of my friends that doesnt watch mma walked in and saw frank talking and said oh yha what does he know about fighting.
> 
> i pick frank over kimbo just like I would pick bj over kimbo


frank will knee lock a shit out of kimbo


----------



## Joe"JLau"Lauzon (May 17, 2008)

Thompson was stumbling the whole fight, but Kimbo was getting beat handidly and they couldn't let that happen. Horrible stoppage and one of the worse days in mma history.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

dontazo said:


> frank will knee lock a shit out of kimbo


IDK frank is so stubborn he would probably try to stand with him. Still kick his ass though.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

yea lol frank likes to beat a shit out of people so he probably would stand with kimbo


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Kimbo looked bad. I know he is 35 but we probably just seen him get old. It happen to the greast athelets so im not surprised.


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

Yep, an absolute ******* shameful shambles!!! Man, I'm pissed off... Well, if they step Kimbo up in class he'll have his ******* ass handed to him on a ******* platter next time. 

Discrageful bollocks and did no favours for MMA overall.


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

Buckingham said:


> Kimbo looked bad. I know he is 35 but we probably just seen him get old. It happen to the greast athelets so im not surprised.


When was kimbo a great athlete?


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

lol when he was jumping fences during prison brake


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's another gripe! How the hell did Kimbo vs. Thompson become the main event over a title fight? Lawler is a fighter that actually paid his dues! He fought guys like Ninja, Diaz, Miller, Trigg, and Villasenor. He is the F'ING CHAMPION! WHY IS HE JUST THE CO-MAIN EVENT???? Kimbo has only three fights under his belt!


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

marketing


----------



## Kujo (Mar 4, 2007)

Risto said:


> Yep, an absolute ******* shameful shambles!!! Man, I'm pissed off... Well, if they step Kimbo up in class he'll have his ******* ass handed to him on a ******* platter next time.
> 
> Discrageful bollocks and did no favours for MMA overall.


Yep. What next for Kimbo? Butterbean, Tyson, or back to the disgraceful youtube back yard brawls and porn?


----------



## Birdman13 (Jun 1, 2008)

dvddanny said:


> When was kimbo a great athlete?


He was one of the top linebackers in the nation in high school until hurricane andrew came and destroyed everything.

and he is really built


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

tyson will knock the shit out of kimbo hopefully


----------



## Kujo (Mar 4, 2007)

I find it very hard to defend Kimbo after this fight because he is in a sport where he doesn't belong.


----------



## HappyHater (Apr 22, 2007)

Playing some High School football, and having big muscles hardly qualifies Kimbo as a 'great athlete'... They need to send his ass back to the ghetto, he's a gimmick, not a real fighter.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

yea but i don't think i t happening


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> Here's another gripe! How the hell did Kimbo vs. Thompson become the main event over a title fight? Lawler is a fighter that actually paid his dues! He fought guys like Ninja, Diaz, Miller, Trigg, and Villasenor. He is the F'ING CHAMPION! WHY IS HE JUST THE CO-MAIN EVENT???? Kimbo has only three fights under his belt!


but he is undefeated and he is now 3-0 against great fighters like Bo Cantrell, Tank Abbott, and now James Thompson. 
man now that is a fighter with a fighter with a bright future.
I am calling it right now future champ!!!raise01:







Not!!!!!


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

lol next fight will be kim couture vs kimbo slice!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I don't have a problem with the third round stoppage. I do have a problem with not stopping the fight in the second. How many other fighters would be allowed to take 15 shots in a row with no sign of defense. Also when have you ever seen a fight stood up when a guy was striking in side control? The announcers constantly taking about this fight validating Kimbo was ridiculous.


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

Birdman13 said:


> He was one of the top linebackers in the nation in high school until hurricane andrew came and destroyed everything.
> 
> and he is really built


lol, really built doesn't mean athlete, but i didn't say he wasn't an athlete, just don't call him a great one. To me great means Michel Jordan, Bo Derek, Joe Montana... you know, you people who were really good and at the top of what they did.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

about what i expected from Kimbo. Barely beat a half decent fighter. Good stoppage, IMO the dude was out on his feet. And good none stoppage in the second. Didtn really see any big impact from the elbows and strike on the ground. with that said i still hate Kimbo


----------



## whodat (Nov 19, 2006)

dvddanny said:


> ...To me great means Michel Jordan, Bo Derek, Joe Montana....


Huh? Bo Derek?? the model??? an athlete????
:confused02:


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

dvddanny said:


> When was kimbo a great athlete?


What i mean is if it happens to the greatest athletes, then it will(maybe did) happen to Kimbo.


I think he meant Bo Jackson


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

add more thing. What Kimbo fight isnt a joke?


----------



## Admiral202 (Jun 1, 2008)

Ramzee said:


> Did you actually see James' ear? I think it was the only good stoppage of the night


I agree there. The ref's were pretty consistent in their stoppages throughout the night. If you watch the replay a few times, JT's eyes rolled back and he dropped his hands, which is when the ref stepped in (but you also saw the ref take a good look at the ear and make a "yuck" face, which I laughed at).

Just like UFC, you have to have a hobby going on when you watch these shows - playing online, or another channel to flip too - I was watching Troy on some other channel even thought that show sucks, and surfing the web between bouts.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

HappyHater said:


> As terrible as the event was, it served to expose Kimbo for the fraud that he is. Thompson was supposed to be a set-up for Kimbo to knockout on national tv. If someone with a jaw that weak can stand in there with kimbo, a real contender would destroy him. The golden boy of EliteXC is a joke, I can't wait to see him get his ass handed to him.


by who in the EliteXC? Do they have any HW worth a dam?


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

I think the fight was legitimately fixed. What fighter would not drain their ear if it got that bad??? I think that JT only took Kimbo to the the ground to show Kimbo off as a MMA fighter and that he had a ground game. NOTICE: kimbo 2 sweeps and JT no full mount. What a joke!

EliteXC=XFL!!!


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

deanmzi said:


> by who in the EliteXC? Do they have any HW worth a dam?


Antonio Silva and Ricco Rodriguez would hand him his ass in a platter, as would Brett Rogers. After this fight Kimbo will probably be fed cans for a long time because that's the only fighters he can beat, guys like Bo Cantrell and Tank.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i have no problem with the stoppage. BUT Kimbo did not impress me AT ALL. he looked horrible in that fight. His ground defence was horrendous. Give him a big guy with some jitz skills and he will be submitted


----------



## RageInDaCage (Mar 1, 2007)

vader said:


> First elite XC knows who their money maker is and the broadcasters showed that over and over. They hyped Kimob even though he was losing the rounds, as clumsy Tompson was in control on the ground. One guy even said Kimbo DDT Tompson, when Tompson was the the one who took him down.
> 
> Those guys were real nervous when they thought Kimbo was going to lose. The REF stopping that fight because his ear was bleeding? Come on, would he have done that if Kimbo's ear was bleeding?? Nope the fight seemed rigged to me. It was bad for MMA.


i completly agree, it was like watching two drunk hobos fight. No head movement, no set ups, thompson would just tuck his head and shoot horrible shots which actually got kimbo down, they both gassed, and to be honest if it went to decision i gurantee they would give it to kimbo. EliteXC is a joke, the only good fight was Lawlyer and even that wasnt great. Anything kimbo did that was just common sense they turned into a huge thing, like a baby taking it's first steps. Please that's just awful, stick with the UFC and WEC where REAL fighters fight. I hope Tito will not go here, I will cry, seriously


----------



## tapout67 (Jan 23, 2008)

james won this match that was bs.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

both fighters ran out of gas, thompson should have ended it in the 2nd round but giving another man a facial massage doesn't contitute a stoppage. Kimbo looked like crap needs alot of improvment, against any real mma fighting he's going to be in real trouble. Fight was stopped prematurely once a fighter hits the ground and isn't protecting himself is when it should have ended not being tagged on their feet. Yes the ear looked bad but that wasn't the reason for the fight ending.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Bad stoppage, how can the ref stop the fight when Kimbo was getting destroyed at the end of the 2nd round? I wouldnt be surprised if EliteXC is fixed because their was alot of dodgy stoppages in the event.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

kilik said:


> Bad stoppage, how can the ref stop the fight when Kimbo was getting destroyed at the end of the 2nd round? I wouldnt be surprised if EliteXC is fixed because their was alot of dodgy stoppages in the event.


Hahaha he could have done more damage to Kimbo at the end of round 2 by thumbing him. He wasn't doing shit put tapping him. He didn't even leave a bump or blood on Kimbo's face. It cracks me up. James was practically out on his feet? I don't see any reason the ref shouldn't stop the fight. Alien ear boy was going to the floor anyway.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

joey__stalin said:


> I think this is an MMA first, the very first TKO of a *standing* opponent!


Erm, no - definitely not.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Erm, no - definitely not.


Werd. See Thompson vs. Frye


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Thompson took Kimo down with 2:04 left in the second round.

He began landing clean shots with 1:45 left in the second.

Kimbo was not defending or being aggressive.

He was just taking hits. The ref wasn't giving Kimbo any warnings.

Kimbo took clean shots the entire time. Kimbo just layed down and took it. Thompson won that fight.

The ref should have stopped it seriously.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i would agree you, but even i could take those very weak punches and bows, so a good none stoppage. I still hate kimbo


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

that fight was so very sloppy...
and the end of the 2nd was so bad, it was almost comical...

but the stoppage in the 3rd... well... it wasnt that bad









he had his bell rung... his eyes are all glazed out... or does he always look like that ?


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

He always looks like that, and it doesn't matter if he got rocked, you don't stop a fight because someone is a little wobbly, Thompson got rocked in the 2nd round too and ended up winning that round, it could have happened the same in this one. He was winning the match until that point and he got robbed big time.

Edit: Anyway JT should do something about that ear, boy that was nasty, it made me cringe in my seat.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> i would agree you, but even i could take those very weak punches and bows, so a good none stoppage. I still hate kimbo



Reguardless of how hard the hits looked to anyone, Kimbo was not defending.

Thompson was apparently strong enough and the hits were apparently hard enough to keep Kimbo on his back for two minutes.

That ref should've regulated the situation.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Am I the only one who liked this fight?

Man, what were you expecting from him...he's no GSP.

These were BIG boys who put on a decent show. There was stand up, take downs, ground and pound...a conjoined twin on Thompsons head...I really enjoyed it. ..albeit Kimbo did gas, but he still landed some great shots.

His striking is awesome!

I think he let the fight go down so he could show off some of his new skills. That sweep he did was AWESOME! He is strong like bull.

I don't know what's up with you haters, but I like Kimbo and look forward to seeing more of him.

Ya the hype is a little cheesey, but look how much attention EliteXC got. They put on a great show!


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

J.P. said:


> Reguardless of how hard the hits looked to anyone, Kimbo was not defending.
> 
> Thompson was apparently strong enough and the hits were apparently hard enough to keep Kimbo on his back for two minutes.
> 
> That ref should've regulated the situation.


When JT took kimbo down in the second and held him there, I was afraid they were going to stand them up again.

It was clearly some shady ref'n going on... typically they wont stand you up if its not a stalemate.... and when one guy is clearly in a dominant position, they have to leave it... but they stood it up !?!?
JT was in side control and was trying to land blows...

It was Kimbo's failed guillotine that put them both on the ground... then after JT gets out of it and spins into side control, he only has it for 40 seconds before the ref stands them up (!?!?).


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

evzbc said:


> Am I the only one who liked this fight?
> 
> Man, what were you expecting from him...he's no GSP.
> 
> ...


First of all Kimbo didn't "let" the fight go to the ground. He got back to his feet ASAP at every opportunity he had. And he knew nothing of how to work a ground game. Not that Thompson did either, but that's kind of my point.

Also, what was so impressive about his striking? Thompson stood there and let himself get hit. No defense, no head movement, and still didn't get floored by Kimbo's "awesome striking". This is glass jaw Thompson we're talking about here.

I think you saw what you wanted to see. But in reality, Kimbo got schooled for two rounds and walked away with a questionable TKO victory over a D-Level opponent.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

stitch1z said:


> First of all Kimbo didn't "let" the fight go to the ground. He got back to his feet ASAP at every opportunity he had. And he knew nothing of how to work a ground game. Not that Thompson did either, but that's kind of my point.
> 
> Also, what was so impressive about his striking? Thompson stood there and let himself get hit. No defense, no head movement, and still didn't get floored by Kimbo's "awesome striking". This is glass jaw Thompson we're talking about here.
> 
> I think you saw what you wanted to see. But in reality, Kimbo got schooled for two rounds and walked away with a questionable TKO victory over a D-Level opponent.


Well what did YOU expect?

Thompson is a HUGE guy. Kimbo landed some good strikes in the first round, but you gotta give him credit. The pressure was ON.

Come on, he's fighting in front of MILLIONS of people who have outrageous expectations because of the marketing hype behind him. Sure he didn't deliver an amazing MMA display, but he got the win.

I'm just saying I enjoyed the fight.

And Thompson's ear almost made me throw up.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

evzbc said:


> Well what did YOU expect?
> 
> Thompson is a HUGE guy. Kimbo landed some good strikes in the first round, but you gotta give him credit. The pressure was ON.
> 
> ...


What I expected pretty much happened, except I expected Thompson to have the W at the end of the night.

Kimbo is not an innocent pawn in his hype train.

He's the one that challenged Chuck Lidell for saying that he is overhyped and underchallenged. Even funnier after seeing his performance last night.

He's also the one that promised to "never tap out... ever." 
That's either retarded or an admission that he never plans to face a middle-tier opponent in MMA.

I just don't see Kimbo as a victim. If he wanted tougher competition, he could voice it in the media. If he realizes that the people he has been fighting are severely sub-par for a fighter on their way to a title shot (even in EXC), he could voice that. But he doesn't. He feeds the fire as much as his "evil promoters" that are dishing out 6figures a fight for his truly uninspiring achievments in the sport.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

The most pitiful fight I have seen in a while. Thompson should have won at the end of the second. He was on Kimbo for a minute straight, pinned against the cage with an arm between his legs. If that were to take place in the UFC the fight would have been stopped. Kimbo was simply not defending himself. Awful fight, awful fighters, awful stoppage.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Warchild said:


> The most pitiful fight I have seen in a while. Thompson should have won at the end of the second. He was on Kimbo for a minute straight, pinned against the cage with an arm between his legs. If that were to take place in the UFC the fight would have been stopped. Kimbo was simply not defending himself. Awful fight, awful fighters, awful stoppage.


See Hughes-Penn 2, the hits weren't as hard either but the fight was stopped because BJ was not defending himself. And he is freaking BJ, not a can like Kimbo.


----------



## cashbagg (Jun 1, 2008)

*Impressions of Slice - from a casual observer*

First off, let me say I only watch MMA fights as background noise in my local watering hole, never giving it my full attention. Last night however, I decided to watch the whole CBS broadcast.

Even to my untrained eye, I could tell he's just a big, scary, 1 dimensional marketing tool. He's got the rags to riches tales, the menacing beard, those haunting (yellow - a sure sign of steroid use I might add) eyes. Too bad he seems to have no skills other than punching. 

Seconds into this "match" I knew there was no way they'd let Kimbo lose on primetime TV. The ref seperating them when first on the gound? The ref allowing Kimbo to take what? 50 unanswered elbows to the skull? The whole thing stunk of corruption. 

On a side note, Id also like to add a comment on the women's fight. Call me old fashioned, but I don't think women have any business in MMA, boxing, or any other contact sport. They weren't built for it, they don't seem to possess the hand eye coordination, or killer instinct to provide an entertaining product - and personally I find the whole idea of 2 women beating eachother senseless to be in bad taste. 

Did CBS increase or decrease my interest in the sport? Well if Kimbo Slice callibre matches is norm, then hell no. I'm sure they aren't though, so yes I will tune in from now on. And root for anyone fighting Kimbo.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

stitch1z said:


> What I expected pretty much happened, except I expected Thompson to have the W at the end of the night.
> 
> Kimbo is not an innocent pawn in his hype train.
> 
> ...


Word.

Good post.

I don't know how to rep (or can't), but I would.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Well for an introduction into MMA, you sure were on the wrong channel, and sorry for that, that fight was not true MMA. See Versus tonight and watch WEC chanp Urijah Faber take on Jens Pulver. This could by any right be a PPV but the WEC puts it out there for free. See if that doesn't sit a little better with you and get you a little more excited.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

evzbc said:


> Word.
> 
> Good post.
> 
> I don't know how to rep (or can't), but I would.


The little white scales to the bottom left of someones post.... it has a finger pointing at it.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Horrible stoppage and not the first TKO standing, BUT I do believe that was the first ever side control standup.


----------



## MMAnoob (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't know much about MMA, but I'm thinking that had to be rigged. I'm a huge Kimbo Slice fan just cause his whole story and his awesome beard, but c'mon. They should of called when Kimbo was getting pummeled on the ground by elbows.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

evzbc said:


> Word.
> 
> Good post.
> 
> I don't know how to rep (or can't), but I would.




Just click your mouse on the tiny scale under his name. We all have one for that purpose.

When you click the scale a tiny window will open up and give you the option of positive or negative rep.

keep it positive bud. :thumbsup:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I definitely agree... The stoppage was crappy. Thompson was rocked, but not out. He had recovered from similar exchanges previously in the fight, why not give him a chance this time?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I swore that when the fight was stopped I heard Frank say "That was a bullshit stoppage".


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> I swore that when the fight was stopped I heard Frank say "That was a bullshit stoppage".


I think it was the pbp commentator (don't know the name).


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

ezcw said:


> I would agree with you if those elbows and punches were landing with any impact at all. In reality about as much damage was being done with those as just laying on him and holding him down would have done.



AMEN.


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

vader said:


> First elite XC knows who their money maker is and the broadcasters showed that over and over. They hyped Kimob even though he was losing the rounds, as clumsy Tompson was in control on the ground. One guy even said Kimbo DDT Tompson, when Tompson was the the one who took him down.
> 
> Those guys were real nervous when they thought Kimbo was going to lose. The REF stopping that fight because his ear was bleeding? Come on, would he have done that if Kimbo's ear was bleeding?? Nope the fight seemed rigged to me. It was bad for MMA.


seem a litte one sided to me to kimbo could not defend him self in the second round james wasnt hitting him very hard but he wasnt defending himself at all if the shoe was on the other foot i think they would have stoped it


----------



## Hawkeye6287 (Mar 25, 2008)

God damn awful fight, looked like king kong vs godzilla, (not in a awe inspiring city destroying way but in a "two big slow skilless brutes in a bar brawl" kind of way). Something definitely smelled fishy about the stoppage, especially as the guy who hit the floor first was kimbo after being given the win (i know it was in exhaustion but seemed a bit odd). Anyway how many times have we seen fighter rocked bad on there feet and come back into the fight. Or get knocked flat on their ass and the ref not stop the fight. I have watched alot of mma and I can't remember ever seeing a stoppage like that, especially after Kimbo appeared to be in a worse position in the 2nd. Not saying either should have been stopped but consistancy would have been nice. Now if the decision wasn't as dodgy as it seemed then something has to be done about the consistancy of referee decisions. 
Better training, clearer guidelines on when to stop a fight etc. I know it eventually comes down to the refs opinion but at least lets have consistant and imformed opions from them. Since Big Jon went there seems to be a bit of a drop in standards or could just be my impression.


----------



## SilentWarrior (Jun 1, 2008)

I have been watching the fights for a while now on PayPerView. And i must say i was so glad i didnt reach into my wallet for this fight. Slice is a power hitter, but his defense and ground game are one to be ashamed of. If i wanted to watch a circus fight i would have turned on a WWF fight. JT still had some fight left in him, both fighters were tired and ready to call it a day. But I think it could have came back. Im upset i wasted my time watching that fight


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

cashbagg said:


> On a side note, Id also like to add a comment on the women's fight. Call me old fashioned, but I don't think women have any business in MMA, boxing, or any other contact sport. They weren't built for it, they don't seem to possess the hand eye coordination, or killer instinct to provide an entertaining product - and personally I find the whole idea of 2 women beating eachother senseless to be in bad taste.


The Carano/Young fight was one of the better fights of the night. Gina didn't do as well as I had hoped but it was a better fight than Kimbo's.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

joey__stalin said:


> The Carano/Young fight was one of the better fights of the night. Gina didn't do as well as I had hoped but it was a better fight than Kimbo's.


It was way better than the Kimbo fight, like the difference in skill between Kimbo and any top 10 HW fighter.


----------



## eggie75 (Jun 1, 2008)

i'm also just a lil upset that this was the broadcast premier of mma.


----------



## markrp (Jun 2, 2008)

If anyone did not see the fight

http://freemma.110mb.com/other/kimbothompson.htm


----------

